# Появились русские зеркала gentoo.

## inv

Только что по rol пролетело.

FTP: ftp://mirror.gentoo.ru/pub/mirror/gentoo

HTTP: http://mirror.gentoo.ru/pub/mirror/gentoo

PORTAGE: rsync://mirror.gentoo.ru/gentoo-portage

Спасибо тем, кто сделал.

----------

## Wakko

 *inv wrote:*   

> Только что по rol пролетело.
> 
> FTP: ftp://mirror.gentoo.ru/pub/mirror/gentoo
> 
> HTTP: http://mirror.gentoo.ru/pub/mirror/gentoo
> ...

 А по мне, так лучше trumpetti.atm.tut.fi соответственно:

ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo и rsync://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo-portage

Инет до финки зачастую быстрее чем в рунет. ;-(

 *inv wrote:*   

> Спасибо тем, кто сделал.

 Угу, спасибо.

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

Я качаю файлы с азиатских зеркал. Москва очень далеко. С Америкой и то быстрей  :Confused: 

----------

## POMAH007

В Кемерове объявилось зеркало. RSYNC (дерево портажей: rsync://ftp.org.kemsu.ru/gentoo-portage) и FTP (distfiles, releases, snapshots: ftp://ftp.org.kemsu.ru/pub/mirrors/ftp.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/).

Вот тока подать заявку все руки не доходят. Посмотрите, плиз, кто к Кемерову поближе. 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Slot

я качаю с mirror.gentoo.ru

скорость меня радует  :Smile: 

----------

## POMAH007

Ух ты!!!   :Shocked:  Красяво оформлено   :Smile: 

Надо так же у себя сделать.

Вот только почему "официальное", если в списке зеркал этого адреса нет?   :Question: 

----------

## Alehur

только вот слово "обращайтесь" как то не так написано  :Wink: 

----------

## Slot

 *Alehur wrote:*   

> только вот слово "обращайтесь" как то не так написано 

 

не в этом суть!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Slot

однако, странно...

с gentoo.oregonstate.edu средння скорость по модему ~3.6 K/s

с mirror.gentoo.ru - ~2.8 K/s

а живу я в Москве

----------

